# الشيخ علي جمعة ممنوع رجوع الرجال البيت قبل الاتصال بالتليفون ممكن يكون مع الزوجة راجل



## +إيرينى+ (11 فبراير 2010)

أرجوكم إسمعوا الفيديو على الموقع دا 

http://www.christian-dogma.com/vb/showthread.php?t=25797

أو الموقع دا 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WDXvaXLZjaY&feature=player_embedded


----------



## BITAR (11 فبراير 2010)

*ولو*
* معندوش تليفون*

*عجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​


----------



## عماد موسى ذكى (11 فبراير 2010)

روووووووووووووووعة


----------



## النهيسى (11 فبراير 2010)

*


معذره


هل تليفون أرضى أم موبايل



لا تعليق

​*


----------



## عمادفايز (11 فبراير 2010)

*لى سؤال الى حضرة صاحب الفضيلة هل تتصل باهل بيتك قبل ان تعود للمنزل؟؟؟​*:59:


----------



## tasoni queena (11 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ونعم الرجولة

شوف النبى رحيم ازاى اتصل بيها عشان متعرفش انها بتخونك

لانك لو عرفت هتطلقها*​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (11 فبراير 2010)

*  بيقول دة احترام نساء المسلمين  

يا سلام على سماحة الدين ​*


----------



## marcelino (11 فبراير 2010)

الناس دى بقت فظيعه
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه
ربنا يشفى​*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

BITAR قال:


> *ولو*
> * معندوش تليفون*
> 
> *عجبى !!!!!!!!!!!!!*​



ممكن أول لما يوصل للبيت ينادى عليها من الشارع و يقولها أنا طالع خلى الراجل اللى عندك يمشى قبل ما آجى 
هو دا الإتيكيت الاسلامى :heat:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

عماد موسى ذكى قال:


> روووووووووووووووعة


عجبتك !!!!!!!!!!
شجعتنى إجيبلكوا الأخبار من النوع الرووووووووووووعة دا 30:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> *معذره*​
> 
> *هل تليفون أرضى أم موبايل*​
> 
> ...


و قبل إختراع التليفون كانوا بيعملوا إيه:t9:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

عمادفايز قال:


> *لى سؤال الى حضرة صاحب الفضيلة هل تتصل باهل بيتك قبل ان تعود للمنزل؟؟؟​*:59:


سؤال وجيه يطرح نفسه
:t9:​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ونعم الرجولة*​
> *شوف النبى رحيم ازاى اتصل بيها عشان متعرفش انها بتخونك*​
> ...


 
هى المسألة مش مفهوم الرجولة 
لكن المشكلة إنه بيعتبر المرأة مثل البهيمة و الحمار 
و البهائم و الحمير الانثى يمكن أن تعاشر أكثر من ذكر 
إذن هى ديه المشكلة 
لأن ما فيش حد ح يزعل من بهيمته إذا عاشرت ذكر من مكان آخر30:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

صوفيا مجدى قال:


> *  بيقول دة احترام نساء المسلمين
> 
> يا سلام على سماحة الدين ​*


هم بيعتبروا  المرأة مثل البهيمة و الحمار 
و هو دا أقصى إحترام للبهيمة أو الحمارة إنك لا تدخل الذريبة فى أثناء قيامها بالمعاشرة الجنسية:heat:


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

marcelino قال:


> الناس دى بقت فظيعه
> ​


الناس ديه طول عمرها فظيعة
دا مش جديد عليهم 
ما سمعتش عن فتاوي بول البعير و بول الرسول و إرضاع الكبير
و فتوى ترقيع غشاء البكارى للمغتصبة ووووووو 30:

تنطبق عليهم الآيه اللى بتقول
*فخرهم فى خزيهم*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (12 فبراير 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *ربنا يشفى*



*آمين يارب*​


----------



## maged18 (12 فبراير 2010)

مقدرش اقول غير ان هذا هو دينهم والمشكلة ان محدش يقولوهم لا الفتوة دي غلط هيعتبروا كافر ولابد ان ينفذ عليه الحد


----------



## طحبوش (12 فبراير 2010)

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو مفاجأة جميلة هههههههه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2010)

maged18 قال:


> مقدرش اقول غير ان هذا هو دينهم والمشكلة ان محدش يقولوهم لا الفتوة دي غلط هيعتبروا كافر ولابد ان ينفذ عليه الحد



كلام صحيح 100%


----------



## +إيرينى+ (14 فبراير 2010)

طحبوش قال:


> واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو مفاجأة جميلة هههههههه



و لسه ياما ح تشوف يا طحبوش


----------



## zezza (15 فبراير 2010)

لا تعليق 
ربنا يهديهم 
شكرا يل سكرة على الموضوع و الخبر


----------



## abokaf2020 (15 فبراير 2010)

يا جماعة راجل سبور وجنتل


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2010)

zezza قال:


> لا تعليق
> ربنا يهديهم
> شكرا يل سكرة على الموضوع و الخبر


العفو يا سكرة
أنا بس حبيت أنقلكم التخلف اللى هم فيه


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2010)

abokaf2020 قال:


> يا جماعة راجل سبور وجنتل


هو دا الرجل الجنتل فى نظرهم 
هو دا الاتيكيت فى الاسلام 
شكرا على التعليق


----------



## tamav maria (16 فبراير 2010)

:fun_lol::675be::675be:طب ماينفعش يبعت لها فاكس قبل ما يجي


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 فبراير 2010)

netta قال:


> :fun_lol::675be::675be:طب ماينفعش يبعت لها فاكس قبل ما يجي



فكرة برضه أو ممكن يعمل شات أو رسالة موبايل


----------



## tamav maria (17 فبراير 2010)

:11_9_10[1]:علي رأيك يا ايريني الشات اسرع لآن الفاكس لازم حد يروح يوصلوا ليها


----------



## tamav maria (17 فبراير 2010)

:10_1_136[1]:





irini mahfouz قال:


> العفو يا سكرة
> أنا بس حبيت أنقلكم التخلف اللى هم فيه



فعلا هما متخلفيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

وعاملين زي صفيحة الزباله ما بطلعش الا الروائح العفنه اللي جواها:10_1_136[1]:


----------

